# How important is DX11?



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2010)

What it says, I need all the information you guys have.

Found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR40GwRtFyw&feature=related

Cant wait for all the Dx11 games to come out. Ps3 doesnt come anywhere close to this.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 6, 2010)

Having a DX11 capable card will become more important as more games are written for it.
Right now, not too important.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

Tessellation is where it's at.  DX11 will make things that are supposed to be round but look octagonal actually look round.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2010)

As Kreji said, not important yet.  Most games are still developed for DX9 first so heavy reliance on features in DX11 is still quite a ways away.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2010)

How bout in the future? When do you think DX11 will be as prevalent as DX9 is now?  My feeling tells me its round about the PS4/Xbox 720 era, but inputs are necessary.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

DX11 will be commonplace by the end of this year.  Some people think that gaming companies aren't going to adapt DX11 quickly just because they didn't adapt DX10 quickly.  But in the past, some versions of DX have caught on and some haven't.  DX11 will catch on, and quick.  Gaming developers are excited to use DX11.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> How bout in the future? When do you think DX11 will be as prevalent as DX9 is now?  My feeling tells me its round about the PS4/Xbox 720 era, but inputs are necessary.


DX10 will start seeing a lot of use in the next few years (as XP fades away) and DX11 will follow closely in its footsteps a year or two after that (as more consumers upgrade their cards).


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you guys think we will leapfrog DX10 and move to DX11 for widespread adoption in a few years time? While everyone(me included :shadedshu) is touting the "future proofness" of 5770, do you think it is still powerful enough to drive the DX11 games in, say, 2 years time at res of maybe 1680x1050 at playable framerates and not minimum settings?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> DX10 will start seeing a lot of use in the next few years (as XP fades away) and DX11 will follow closely in its footsteps a year or two after that (as more consumers upgrade their cards).



And I believe that DX10 will be skipped over and most games will be using DX11 toward the end of this year and the beginning of next year.  XP and consumer upgrades are irrelevant, DX11 is groundbreaking and game developers are already starting to use it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Do you guys think we will leapfrog DX10 and move to DX11 for widespread adoption in a few years time? While everyone(me included :shadedshu) is touting the "future proofness" of 5770, do you think it is still powerful enough to drive the DX11 games in, say, 2 years time at res of maybe 1680x1050 at playable framerates and not minimum settings?


DX11 games will fall back on DX10 if the graphic card is not DX11 capable.  Nothing is ever "future proof."

It should be able to fair alright but in order to keep away from the minimum settings, you might have to upgrade the video card at the end of that two year period.




DirectorC said:


> And I believe that DX10 will be skipped over and most games will be using DX11 toward the end of this year and the beginning of next year.  XP and consumer upgrades are irrelevant, DX11 is groundbreaking and game developers are already starting to use it.


No sense developing for a platform few users can support.  Even if a game is coded for DX10/DX11, they are still being held back by DX9 because, at this time, backwards compatibility is still important to open the game up to the pre-Vista market.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it is so necessary yet dx11..at least for me.


----------



## warup89 (Jan 6, 2010)

The Demo's Bump mapping looks almost identical from the bump mapping used on the x1800/1900 tech demos, as far as i remember.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Do you guys think we will leapfrog DX10 and move to DX11 for widespread adoption in a few years time?


Yes, it should.  And hopefully we see improved techniques that increases frame rates.  



Fourstaff said:


> While everyone(me included :shadedshu) is touting the "future proofness" of 5770, do you think it is still powerful enough to drive the DX11 games in, say, 2 years time at res of maybe 1680x1050 at playable framerates and not minimum settings?


IMO, not really.  It's a great low end card but in 2 years time a 6770 or whatever it will be called is going to replace it IMO.  Making it's shelf life kinda limited for that resolution. Although I do believe you should get at least 2 years out of it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2010)

There is no excuse for game developers to not want to bring dx11 enabled games to the table as soon as possible, however, contrary to some peoples beleif, i am not so sure they will........ why you may ask yourself (or me), well it's simple really, to develop and code a game that will enable  DX9, DX10 and DX11 graphics cards to play it costs an awful lot of money, fact is, in 6 months time probably only 5 - 10% of the worlds gamers will own a DX11 card that is perfectly capable of playing DX 9/10 games.  Early indications (and I do stress early) show that there is a bigggg performance hit in FPS between DX9 and DX11, to a certain degree thats to be expected of course, however it shows a much bigger performance hit than say using a single NVidia GPU to run a game PLUS physx.  Dirt 2 (patched) for example is not even fully optimised for DX11, all that 11 brings to the table is not in the DX11 patch, tests were done using a HD5970 to run the patched Dirt 2 in both DX11 and DX9 at the max res of 2560 x 1600 with 4 x MSAA and 16 x AF with high detail, the exact same scene/bench showed that in DX11 the game was averaging just 42 FPS but in the exact same bench running in DX9 the average FPS was 75, thats around a 45% hit, the same tests run on a HD5870 shows that in DX11 the game was just playable.

My point being that to produce a game that must be backwards DX compatible (otherwise they wouldnt sell enough) that "may" only be played at DX11 by a smallish percentage of gamers, and mainly only those with the high end DX11 cards may not always be cost effective.  If my memory serves me correctly, the average hit between DX9 and DX10 was around 15% across the board, and there sits the difference.

My view, for what it's worth, DX11 must be supported and must be rolled out as quickly as possible in as many games as possible, I am just one of those cynics that, like DX10, thinks it will be a VERY long time before we see 25 "True" (as in not patched) games fully supporting it, now personally, I tend to like about 1 in 25 games that are released, so am I going to spend a lot of £$ on a new card for one game in a year?........ Damn yes!!!!


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think you guys really understand game developers at all.  They will drop DX9 like the plague and move straight to DX11, telling end-users, 'If you want to play our games on your PC, you'd better have the hardware for it'.  And every single one of us fanboys will save our last pennies for a beast DX11 card.  It's not like the game and hardware companies have a mutual relationship or anything  They'll make us upgrade, that's no obstacle.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, but they never did that to us in DX10, so why should they do it to us in DX11? Plus they are losing quite a lot of money on developing DX11 only games, not many people have them. I really hope the 890fx mobos have DX11 compliant gfx card embedded in them, that will bring DX11 to the masses.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Yeah, but they never did that to us in DX10, so why should they do it to us in DX11? Plus they are losing quite a lot of money on developing DX11 only games, not many people have them. I really hope the 890fx mobos have DX11 compliant gfx card embedded in them, that will bring DX11 to the masses.



It's happened before.  We're up to version 11 now, right?  Yeah, there's always been DX releases that go unnoticed and DX releases that they implement immediately.  Like DX9, DX11 is one of the latter.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2010)

So you are suggesting that DX11 will be the new DX9?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> I don't think you guys really understand game developers at all.  They will drop DX9 like the plague and move straight to DX11, telling end-users, 'If you want to play our games on your PC, you'd better have the hardware for it'.  And every single one of us fanboys will save our last pennies for a beast DX11 card.  It's not like the game and hardware companies have a mutual relationship or anything  They'll make us upgrade, that's no obstacle.



Well we must agree to disagree here then, IMO there is no way that they would or could afford to take that risk, thing is, millions of gamers worldwide simply cannot afford a DX11 graphic card which of course costs many times more than a game, however, we will see I am sure in 2010.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Well we must agree to disagree here then, IMO there is no way that they would or could afford to take that risk, thing is, millions of gamers worldwide simply cannot afford a DX11 graphic card which of course costs many times more than a game, however, we will see I am sure in 2010.



That's only for the greedy bastards who know they have a game on their hands people want to play.  I've seen games support both DX10 and DX9 so why not DX11 or DX10.  I don't see the big deal.


----------



## R_1 (Jan 6, 2010)

DX11 or 11.1/11.2 will become important when next generation of Sony/M$ game consoles are available. Till then game developers will racket AMD/Nvidia for money, just what Codemasters did with Dirt2.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

dx11 is not important at all. the better chips in the new cards which happen to have dx11 ability are the important part of it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 6, 2010)

R_1 said:


> DX11 or 11.1/11.2 will become important when next generation of Sony/M$ game consoles are available. Till then game developers will racket AMD/Nvidia for money, just what Codemasters did with Dirt2.



Haha! yeah, thinking about that, I was shocked seeing an amd ad (future is fusion) in dirt 2. Its been ages since I've last seen that!  I said what the hell? Then realised that it was normal (racket for supporting dx11)


----------



## Kreij (Jan 6, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> That's only for the greedy bastards who know they have a game on their hands people want to play.  I've seen games support both DX10 and DX9 so why not DX11 or DX10.  I don't see the big deal.



It has nothing to do with greed. Game developers are in the business to make money. No money in, means ex-gaming company. You will see more DX11 games come out as the  majority of people have capable hardware. It would be foolish to spend millions of dollars developing a game that only a small percentage of end users can play.

Game could come out as DX9- DX11 compatible, which is the best move for devs at this point if they have the resources (cash) to make that happen.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

there are no true dx11 games out now. dirt2 dx11 doesnt look any diff than dx10.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> That's only for the greedy bastards who know they have a game on their hands people want to play.  I've seen games support both DX10 and DX9 so why not DX11 or DX10.  I don't see the big deal.



If you read my earlier (big) post, I specifically said that i thought they would have to support DX10 and 11, my last post was replying to your post that said that you thought that developers would make games that exclusively supported DX11, at the end of the day, you may be right (although I cant see it myself), it did happen with the move from DX8 to DX9 in so much as a DX8 graphics card could not play a DX9 game at all however back then, both DX8 and DX9 were supported within Windows XP so at least when gamers HAD to buy a DX9 card if they wanted to enjoy DX9 games, at least they didnt have to upgrade the OS as well further adding to the cost, damn, I would guess there are still a large amount of gamers on XP still, they would have to buy a DX11 card and upgrade to vista or 7 to enjoy the experience of DX11..... but as i said..... you may well be right, only time will tell.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting to note that in the unigine demo in DX11 it create's stairs and add's depth to textures. This is possible in DX10 and in DX9. It's called ambient occusive textures or something like that. It's just that DX11 render's them better and allows for even more detail.


----------



## Kenshai (Jan 6, 2010)

Honestly at this point in the game DX11 really seems more of a marketing thing than anything else. Yes the chips that currently support it are powerful and that really doesn't have anything to do with DX11. DX11 at this point in time isn't really important. Maybe when Microsoft drops XP support, we will start to see more games move onto DX10/11 only. But as others have said it doesn't make sense to release a game with no DX9 support at least looking at it from a business stand point.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 6, 2010)

DX11 is not a marketting ploy. It's more or less presented to the consumer that way, but what it, and the future versions of DX, willl do is give the developers access to better graphics APIs. This will move them closer to a RAD (Rapid App Development) model and allow them to make high end games for less cost. 

This is good for all of us.


----------



## Kenshai (Jan 6, 2010)

Kreij said:


> DX11 is not a marketting ploy. It's more or less presented to the consumer that way, but what it, and the future versions of DX, willl do is give the developers access to better graphics APIs. This will move them closer to a RAD (Rapid App Development) model and allow them to make high end games for less cost.
> 
> This is good for all of us.



Notice the "At this point," there are only 3 game currently out that supports any DX11. According to Wikipedia(I know not 100% accurate) there are only eight games slated to release or update for DX11 in 2010. Not really looking like it will matter this coming year at least at this point in time.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 6, 2010)

As I stated in my earlier post, DX11 is not very important for an end user to have at this point.
The continuation of the development of better tools for the game developers to use is very important.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm gonna buy a DX 11 card just cos of that video now


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2010)

DX11 is currently unimportant. Check back in a few months.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> DX11 is currently unimportant. Check back in a few months.



But will it be as prevalent as DX9?


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> But will it be as prevalent as DX9?



Eventually, yes. We are in an "in between" stage right now. DX11 is replacing DX9. DX10 never really mattered.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 6, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> Notice the "At this point," there are only 3 game currently out that supports any DX11. According to Wikipedia(I know not 100% accurate) there are only eight games slated to release or update for DX11 in 2010. Not really looking like it will matter this coming year at least at this point in time.



So does Dx10 , only 42 games out lol! yet nobody complains about Dx10...

But i think by mid year will see more & more Dx10 , Dx11 games/softwares been made & less of old dated Dx9...

M$ should haved drop support for XP like a year ago ... 9 years old OS :shadedshu


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 6, 2010)

DX 10 looks good, DX 11 just looks a lot better 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEC0WAF2NIg&feature=fvw

if all games looked like that, that would kick ass ;D


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

and everyone seems to miss the key point DX11 dosent require a DX11 gpu an 8800gtx will run DX11 games no issue for how long i cant say but it will simple because DX11 is what DX10 was suppose to be  and DX10 is a subset of DX11 therefore developers will SKIP DX10 simply because vista and win 7 have dx11 and any coding done for DX11 will run on DX10 the only difference will be no tesselation and a few other features but otherwise all DX11 games will run on DX10 hardware no ifs ands or buts about it this has been beaten to death in other threads already.

DX11 will be mainstream simply because all DX10 hardware will again run DX11 games end of story


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and everyone seems to miss the key point DX11 dosent require a DX11 gpu an 8800gtx will run DX11 games no issue for how long i can say but it will simple because DX11 is what DX10 was suppose to be  and DX10 is a subset of DX11 therefore developers will SKIP DX10 simply because vista and win 7 have dx11 and any coding done for DX11 will run on DX10 the only difference will be no tesselation and a few other features but otherwise all DX11 games will run on DX10 hardware no ifs ands or buts about it this has been beaten to death in other threads already.
> 
> DX11 will be mainstream simply because all DX10 hardware will again run DX11 games end of story



DX10 hardware will run DX11 games in DX10. Just so we're clear.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry i wasnt clear on that particular point but its still a no brainer if u have a DX10 gpu u can still play DX11 games when they come out they just wont be as pretty

so to answer the question is DX11 importnat? yes if for no other reason then technological progression we have stagnated in the land of DX9 long enough


----------



## Goodman (Jan 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> sorry i wasnt clear on that particular point but its still a no brainer if u have a DX10 gpu u can still play DX11 games in DX10(.1) mode



There it's fixed 
Sory! couldn't resist


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> sorry i wasnt clear on that particular point but its still a no brainer if u have a DX10 gpu u can still play DX11 games when they come out they just wont be as pretty
> 
> so to answer the question is DX11 importnat? yes if for no other reason then technological progression we have stagnated in the land of DX9 long enough



Yes but it has been mentioned that some think that developers may make DX11 ONLY games that cannot be played on dx9/10 hardware, it has happened before with the transition from DX8 to 9.


----------



## R_1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, how much is HD5870 faster than ATI Xenos GPU inside Xbox 360? More then 10, or around 30 times faster, what do you think? And what about a nowadays PC (i5, HD5870 or even Fermi/GF)? Is it more powerful then Xbox 360 or PS3. I would say that it actually is. By what magnitude 10, 15 or more than 20? 
I am not sure, but what I know is that current PC generation is a lot faster than current game consoles are. So, why did all game developers still write their games for Xbox 360/PS3 (DX9) and then just port them to PCs? Because it is the easiest thing to do and PCs  are more powerful deices that can emulate  Xbox360 & PS3. Of course there is another reason - console market is 10 time bigger and big money can be maid. Eventually companies like EA or Blizzard have similar or greater market value than AMD or Nvidia. Do these companies need latest MS DX? Well, certainty not in that extend as  AMD or Nvidia did. When we will get DX11? I will leave this answer to you. Do the math.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 6, 2010)

Console usely come out "better/faster" then PC's but 6 months to a year after the PC's are back on top & stay there untill the next console

But how much an pc is faster then a console now today , don't know? but i would guess about 3-5x faster?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> DX10 hardware will run DX11 games in DX10. Just so we're clear.


But DX11 features are disabled unless you have a DX11 card.  That basically means developers are programming for DX10 because only a few million are even capable of running DX11 features.

Just like x64, if you have the money and will to buy a DX11 and x64 computer, do it.  It will come in to play eventually.  Every DX10/10.1 and x86 purchase goes against industry adaptation of DX11 and x86.  Just don't expect anything fantastic out of either technology today.


The real game changer is if the next Xbox console has, at bare minimum, DX10 at its core with no backwards compatibility to DX9.  That move would indirectly mandate that all new games for Windows (at least major titles) be developed for DX10.  Once they are over the DX10 hurdle, why not put the few extra days of work in to add DX11 or DX12 features?  Xbox is controlling the computer game market more than anything else today.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

well i doubt it will be that way with DX11     since DX10 and 10.1 are subsets of 11 means the coding is all the same the only difference is if the hardware cant use shader model 5 direct computer or tessellation in which case the game according to microsoft wont allow you to use those features but otherwise the game should still run  

it really is comparable to the DX10 vs 10.1 in some games like HAWX 10.1 wasnt needed but it was there sure ati cards used it first and they saw a large performance increase the same goes with DX11 with the ati 5k series in games like Stalker call of pripyt DX11 makes the minimum frame rate drop a but the average frame rate is the same or extremely close

thus more eye candy same frame rates no issues but at the same time any older hardware still runs it i think you will find DX11 will be for games what DX10 was for crysis  DX11 titles will have an extreme setting and then a high setting and so on with the higher settings allowing the extra features example AvP allows you to choose HOW much tessellation to use with low medium and high settings so as to make the game playable on many hardware setups it also includes no tessellation for those that dont have the DX11 gpu neccesary. Basically at the end of the day DX11 will find a large adoption rate because its easily backwards compatible with its predecessor   another example of this would be DX 9.0c vs 9.0b vs 9.0 the shader model support was 3 but ran 2 and 1.1 perfectly fine same applies to DX11 

so again DX11 is needed for the basic reason again that without it we stagnate in DX9 for even longer

the fact remains that DX11 IS DX10 which is also DX10.1 the coding and structure is all the same basically the code for DX11 can be instantly ported to DX10 or 10.1 with just DX11 features greyed out

as i mentioed above think Crysis with Very High settings which initial was only avaible on DX10 same applies here


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2010)

There will be games that will be DX11 only. It is indeed possible to make a DX11 game with no DX10, 9, 8, 7 etc. support.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

true enough erocker but how many devs will be dumb enough to do that  DX11 only wont happen till microsoft makes a console thats DX11
but at least DX11 is out now and devs can experiment with it and figure out how to best utilize it to the fullest that and us PC gamers get it first so console fan boys can suck my **** (just some playful bashing  )


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true enough erocker but how many devs will be dumb enough to do that  DX11 only wont happen till microsoft makes a console thats DX11



There will be pleny of devs to do that.  You are right, consoles will have something to do with it, but I don't think as much as some of you may think. Once there is any kind of competition in the DX11 market (hurry the **** up Nvidia) DX11 will take off faster. DX11 is coming and it will be coming faster and faster. Developers are cool with DX11, that is what matters here.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> There will be games that will be DX11 only. It is indeed possible to make a DX11 game with no DX10, 9, 8, 7 etc. support.


DX11 is backwards compatible with DX10 and DX10.1.  The only way DX11 wouldn't run on those two versions is if the programmer added a check denying the game to run on versions other than DX11.  Hackers would remove that check just as they removed the Vista-only check on Halo 2 and Shadowrun; moreover, you are slamming the door on a huge customer base which is outright foolish.  We also can't forget that, by incorporating code like that, you run the risk of the game not working on future versions of DX which could create unforseen problems long down the road.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

true enough just i think the threads of DX11 will flop is dx11 important why upgrade to dx11 are extremely pointless 90% of whats been said here has been said in 10 + threads already to be blunt.

at the end of the day we should all be happy we get better visuals and so far in the few dx11 supporting titles more eyecandy and still perfectly acceptable frame rates so its still moot


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it's a great move, and thats too many people are down playing it like it's DX10. But to be honest, off the top of my head I can name 3 games that are DX10, and 2 of them are Crysis titles, the other is Age of Conan. Where as DX11 I can already name like 5 titles being developed for it and 2 titles that are out. 

It's time to move away from DX9 as the basic platform and finally it seems that the right steps have been made in order to do so. It's not mainstream yet, but by the end of Q1 2010 for most "gamers" this will be a must have feature, and by the beginning of 2011 there will be enough titles out there for it to benefit most people, or at least I hope. As soon as NV comes out with a DX11 card, it just seals that when consumer PC's start coming with DX11 standard.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2010)

Again, the reason why DX11 is being quickly used is because it is backwards compatible with DX10.  They have nothing to lose by using it.  The thing is, are they really "using" it?  That is, are they implementing features exclusive to DX11 like tesselation and DirectCompute?  If so, the developer transition has begun.  If not, they are merely using it as a marketing point with little to do with the technology itself.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 6, 2010)

well ill wait till AvP comes out when it does my friends will buy it for PS3 and 360 and ill get it for PC and ill directly compare it across all 3 platforms then let them drool over the PC version lets just hope AvP is a good game and that alot of ppl buy it (edit: for PC )


----------



## swaaye (Jan 6, 2010)

R_1 said:


> DX11 or 11.1/11.2 will become important when next generation of Sony/M$ game consoles are available. Till then game developers will racket AMD/Nvidia for money, just what Codemasters did with Dirt2.



This is how it works now. If the consoles can't handle the effects, don't expect the cheapie port jobbers to take on the burden of adding effects for the lower volume PC market. Unless I'm mistaken, the majority of PC games are now ports from consoles, consoles with hardware that dates back to the middle of the Shader Model 3 era.


----------



## bobzilla2009 (Jan 7, 2010)

yup, and that is the sad state of affairs, im not expecting crysis 2 to look better than warhead. It may be WORSE due to it being developed on consoles.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2010)

not neccesarily it might look better but then it might only run on console at 480p


----------



## bobzilla2009 (Jan 7, 2010)

indeed, mw2 only runs at 1024x600 (with 2xAA) on both consoles  but then again it is at approximately 60fps when you're not by explosions or smoke


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2010)

true but that res dosent even equal PCs of 18 years ago in terms of CRT resolution lol and when an explosion happens frame rate tanks on console  so i suspect crysis 2 will be 720x480p and have frame rate issues when things go boom as well


----------



## bobzilla2009 (Jan 7, 2010)

yup, or it runs on 'low-medium' at 720p @ 30fps or so.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 7, 2010)

> bit-tech: Do you see DirectX 11 taking off like DirectX 9 did?
> 
> RH: More rapidly than DirectX 9 did. When I went to GDC in March 2009 I was impressed with the number of software developers that came to me and said DirectX 11 looks like it solves a few problems, so what do we need to do? I've never had that kind of conversation before, it's always been, "Look here's DirectX-number for you, let me explain."
> 
> ...


source

This is very interesting tidbit regarding the adaption of DX11


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> source
> 
> This is very interesting tidbit regarding the adaption of DX11



What therefore concerns me is why so few titles are lined up for 2010 (and lets forget about "patched titles", if we are having a conversation in October this year (1 year after the availability of DX11 hardware and Windows 7 release) and there are only 6 DX11 games available, I would suggest that the takeup by developers has been poor.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> What therefore concerns me is why so few titles are lined up for 2010 (and lets forget about "patched titles", if we are having a conversation in October this year (1 year after the availability of DX11 hardware and Windows 7 release) and there are only 6 DX11 games available, I would suggest that the takeup by developers has been poor.



Like I said earlier, I can't name more than 3 DX10 titles off the top of my head and 2 start with Crysis, 6 titles and only having the OS out for 2 months is good. Lets hope the next gen of consoles moves onto DX11, if so, then DX11 is a sealed deal.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Like I said earlier, I can't name more than 3 DX10 titles off the top of my head and 2 start with Crysis, 6 titles and only having the OS out for 2 months is good. Lets hope the next gen of consoles moves onto DX11, if so, then DX11 is a sealed deal.



I was quoting 6 known for the whole of 2010!  As for DX10 games, 32 released with 13 more sceduled for Q1 and Q2 2010.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 9, 2010)

Everybody should read this article, then you will realize why DirectX 11 is so important and how it will revolutionize PC gaming. DX11 is superior and developer friendly.









Why we should get excited about DirectX 11
http://blogs.amd.com/play/2009/06/02/why-we-should-get-excited-about-directx-11/

*Three massive features that make DX11 stand out over previous DX's are:*
Tessellation
Compute Shader
Massive multiple CPU improvement




> This time around I hope it’s abundantly clear – I predict that:
> •	We’ll see higher frame rates because the way DirectX 11 uses CPUs will be more efficient.
> •	We’ll see higher frame rates because games developers will be able to use our GPUs more like CPUs.
> •	We’ll see smoother, more realistic characters and more realistic terrain as we move away from blocky polygonal representations to the kind that are used in movies.
> •	And a side-benefit, that will help PC gaming generally, is that the new version is easier to use, so it will *help to keep game development costs down. *BINGO


----------



## KainXS (Feb 9, 2010)

bobzilla2009 said:


> indeed, mw2 only runs at 1024x600 (with 2xAA) on both consoles  but then again it is at approximately 60fps when you're not by explosions or smoke



lol are you serious 1024 x 600, . . . . . . damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## warup89 (Feb 9, 2010)

My impressions so far...

DX7 > DX8 = Whats DX? oh wow thats cool

DX8 > DX9 = awesome *buys top GFX card*

DX9 > DX10 = thats kinda cool, i guess

DX10 > DX11 [so far] =  ..oh ...ok...neat


----------



## nt300 (Feb 10, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> DX11 will be commonplace by the end of this year.  Some people think that gaming companies aren't going to adapt DX11 quickly just because they didn't adapt DX10 quickly.  But in the past, some versions of DX have caught on and some haven't.  DX11 will catch on, and quick.  Gaming developers are excited to use DX11.


Just to add, DX11 looks like its going to be with us for a long while, longer than DX8, DX9 & DX10 ever was. Just my input. CPU Mag has a great article about why DX11 is here to stay and why developers want it badly


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Everybody should read this article, then you will realize why DirectX 11 is so important and how it will revolutionize PC gaming. DX11 is superior and developer friendly.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/01/Directx9.pnghttps://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/DirectX11_logo.png
> 
> Why we should get excited about DirectX 11
> ...



No one is denying that however the facts (as I see them) suggest otherwise, if it's so important and "developer friendly" why are so few "true" DX11 games going to be available 1 year after the hardware was launched..... thats actually less gaming development support than DX10 saw.

And as to the fact that it is going to be with us for a long time and much longer than 8, 9 or 10, surely your aware that DX9 games are still being developed, and very good ones at that.  Dont get me wrong, I think DX11 is a great thing, as has been said before, anything that improves visual quality and effects in gaming has to be good, it's just that in my case I am a little disappointed at the level of developer support in it's first year, let's fact it, game developers have know for at least a year before Win 7 was released (probably a lot more) that DX11 was on it's way...... perhaps I am just being naive, to be fair, I was also dissapointed at DX10's early support in gaming title terms.


----------



## Clement (Feb 11, 2010)

Being a software engineer, I can vouch that it makes almost no difference now. Keep the hardware you have if you are happy, and by the time the software catches up you will have saved enough money and you will snatch an excellent deal with the reduced hardware prices.

On the other hand one day, as usual, if you want to play the latest and greatest you will have no choice but to upgrade. But that day is far from today.

LOL @ Developer friendly. What do you expect us to do, make things harder? Its not even relevant to the OP's upgrade options.


----------



## Indra EMC (Feb 12, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> What it says, I need all the information you guys have.
> 
> Found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR40GwRtFyw&feature=related
> 
> Cant wait for all the Dx11 games to come out. Ps3 doesnt come anywhere close to this.



That's important when you play "*GAMEHOUSE DIRECT X 11*"  

because, even fastest DX 10 card can't play any DX 11 games if that games are without backward compability


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> No one is denying that however the facts (as I see them) suggest otherwise, if it's so important and "developer friendly" why are so few "true" DX11 games going to be available 1 year after the hardware was launched..... thats actually less gaming development support than DX10 saw.
> 
> And as to the fact that it is going to be with us for a long time and much longer than 8, 9 or 10, surely your aware that DX9 games are still being developed, and very good ones at that.  Dont get me wrong, I think DX11 is a great thing, as has been said before, anything that improves visual quality and effects in gaming has to be good, it's just that in my case I am a little disappointed at the level of developer support in it's first year, let's fact it, game developers have know for at least a year before Win 7 was released (probably a lot more) that DX11 was on it's way...... perhaps I am just being naive, to be fair, I was also dissapointed at DX10's early support in gaming title terms.


You make a valid point. Sounds to me the problem with DirectX 11 is the lack of hardware graphics. I don't see why thy just can't make it DX11 with backward support for DX9 & 10
Ya DX9 is the mother of all DX's 

Is there anymore DX11 games coming besides this list?


> DX11 Released games
> 
> BattleForge
> EA Phenomic
> ...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 12, 2010)

Super XP said:


> You make a valid point. Sounds to me the problem with DirectX 11 is the lack of hardware graphics. I don't see why thy just can't make it DX11 with backward support for DX9 & 10
> Ya DX9 is the mother of all DX's
> 
> Is there anymore DX11 games coming besides this list?



Ah, so there is a GRID 2 coming

I love GRID...


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2010)

Not very. I have windows 7 and a DX10 capable card, but I still use DX9...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 12, 2010)

hat said:


> Not very. I have windows 7 and a DX10 capable card, but I still use DX9...



ditto, might be because I'm poor right now or simply that I can buy several dx9 games for the price of a single dx10/11 title, but all but one of my games are dx9.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 12, 2010)

Super XP said:


> You make a valid point. Sounds to me the problem with DirectX 11 is the lack of hardware graphics. I don't see why thy just can't make it DX11 with backward support for DX9 & 10
> Ya DX9 is the mother of all DX's
> 
> Is there anymore DX11 games coming besides this list?



DX11 is (should be) backwards compatible with 9 and 10 as in, you can play a DX11 game in DX 9 or 10 dependant on your card..... thats why some are wondering what all the fuss is!

You also have to remember, some of those DX11 games in the list are not even confirmed with a solid release date and some are in reality DX10 games (as in already the majority of the work has been completed in 10 or 9) that will be patched for 11, in many of those "patched" cases you may not get the full suite of DX11 candy.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Super XP said:


> You make a valid point. Sounds to me the problem with DirectX 11 is the lack of hardware graphics. I don't see why thy just can't make it DX11 with backward support for DX9 & 10
> Ya DX9 is the mother of all DX's
> 
> Is there anymore DX11 games coming besides this list?



Just imagine if the hardware came out before the software support. Oh the support calls would be endless! Not that the software has time to mature before it exists the warehouse anyway, but *its a smart concept to have users pay to be 'post-beta' testers*.  Patience is a virtue after all.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2010)

Well from what I've read DX11 is suppose to replace DX10. I read this somewhere in CPU Mag if I remember correctly


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Well from what I've read DX11 is suppose to replace DX10. I read this somewhere in CPU Mag if I remember correctly



The word replace is a common lamen's translation for supersede .

Whomever wrote that article didn't give what s/he wrote enough thought.

DirectX9 is a different beast than DirectX10, and now DirectX11.

They do not literally replace each other, your programs that use DirectX9 will still need those libraries installed after DirectX11 is installed on your PC.

Or maybe I'm wrong. Who knows?


----------



## 7.62 (Feb 13, 2010)

What so exciting about DX11? I can remember getting excited seeing the Crysis DX10 vs DX9 demo and there was a massive difference. It was awesome.

Is there going to be the same leap from DX10 to DX11?


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 14, 2010)

7.62 said:


> What so exciting about DX11? I can remember getting excited seeing the Crysis DX10 vs DX9 demo and there was a massive difference. It was awesome.
> 
> Is there going to be the same leap from DX10 to DX11?


DX 11 us basically what DX10 is suppose to be.
It should provide better image quality in a more efficient manner than DX10.
From what I read DX11 is also much better than DX10 in backwards compatability.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 14, 2010)

7.62 said:


> What so exciting about DX11? I can remember getting excited seeing the Crysis DX10 vs DX9 demo and there was a massive difference. It was awesome.
> 
> Is there going to be the same leap from DX10 to DX11?


Just as Zubasa explained.
DX11 is said to also be much easier and game developer friendlier to work with. DX10 was primarily for Vista which failed and DX11 is all Windows 7 which is quite good. DX11 also adds awesome features never present in DX10.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 14, 2010)

My Sig says it all. Now check out the pics bellow that do explain why directx 11 is the way forward asap.






*DirectX 11*








http://www.firingsquad.com/media/gallery_image.asp/2039/1
http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=22168


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 14, 2010)

7.62 said:


> What so exciting about DX11? I can remember getting excited seeing the Crysis DX10 vs DX9 demo and there was a massive difference. It was awesome.
> 
> Is there going to be the same leap from DX10 to DX11?



What I have seen so far is that DX11 gives that much needed realistic 3D dimension to graphics. I ran Unigine Heaven in DX10 and DX11, and well DX10 appears 'flat' in comparison. In DX11 even the cobbled street is in 3D and you can see each and every cobble rather than a flat floor showing the outlines of flat cobbles as if in printed tiles.

I haven't yet played any DX11 games though. Am waiting for my 'free' Dirt2 to finish downloading from Steam...


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 14, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Just as Zubasa explained.
> DX11 is said to also be much easier and game developer friendlier to work with. DX10 was primarily for Vista which failed and DX11 is all Windows 7 which is quite good. DX11 also adds awesome features never present in DX10.


Another great thing about DX11 is that is isn't confined to a single OS like DX10 was.
Win Vista also supports DX11.


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 15, 2010)

About as important as DX10 was in 2007.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

With Win 7 being the overall Better Operating system DX 11 games will actually start to emerge very quickly.  Whats Holding the market back is developers are too damn lazy to make games for PC anymore and rather have them on console when the consoles were Obsolete 6 months later.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> With Win 7 being the overall Better Operating system DX 11 games will actually start to emerge very quickly.  Whats Holding the market back is developers are too damn lazy to make games for PC anymore and rather have them on console when the consoles were Obsolete 6 months later.


Are you sure about that? I thought these games are designed and made on PC then ported over onto consoles. I hear it’s easy to do so seeing how consoles don't offer much of a graphical experience. 

List of best-selling PC video games just to name a few. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_PC_video_games


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

most games feel too consolish nowadays.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 15, 2010)

nt300 said:


> My Sig says it all. Now check out the pics bellow that do explain why directx 11 is the way forward asap.
> 
> http://media.nowpublic.net/images//e5/d/e5dbb64c3b3943228e28d775dbfbc4a8.jpg
> *DirectX 11*
> ...





Thats an awesome comparison, DX11 looks really good, that dude kinda looks like liam neeson  but the most detailed pic there is ur avatar lol


----------



## Saakki (Feb 19, 2010)

Blimey..just bought 4890 and now this awesome dx11 games start popping up ..oh will see if the ati 5xxx series are too tempting..


----------



## nt300 (Feb 19, 2010)

Saakki said:


> Blimey..just bought 4890 and now this awesome dx11 games start popping up ..oh will see if the ati 5xxx series are too tempting..


Wait for Nv's Fermi to get release if it ever gets here then maybe the HD 5000's will drop in price.


----------

